
Android 7-9 security vulnerability in Media Framework allows mobile hacking - marcinguy
https://github.com/marcinguy/CVE-2019-2107
======
marcinguy
Seems like media picked up some of the research I made on CVE 2019-2107. You
can hack/takeover Android 7-9 mobile by making the victim opening a specially
crafted Video. Exploitation is not trival.

------
yspro
Not sure if I ever get a security update for my Samsung Galaxy Note8

